# Angry's ORk Army



## AngryCanadian (Feb 1, 2010)

hey i recently joined the forum here and thought I should post some pics of my stuff

my first 2 groups of Boyz










Deff-Kopta











I gotta go now I'll put more up later


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

Your boy mobs are a bit hard too see, unfortunately. The Deffcopta looks great, though! I really like the launching effect on its Rokkit. :mrgreen:


----------



## Dragearen (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm really diggin the gunfire. I especially like the guy shooting the bud in front of him by accident. I think the teeth and mouths could do with a little toning down(not a lot though). Other than that, they look pretty good.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

I like the look of them so far. You need to take a pic of the 2 mobs sepretly....but the name Angry orks an oxymoron.


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

I really like all the firing effects, gives a lot of character and movement to the models. Good work, +rep


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

The orks are a bit hard to see but the deffkopta look pretty good. The firing effects look very cool. I look forward to seeing more

Skar


----------



## AngryCanadian (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks guys 
Those boyz dont have the greatest paintjob(namely their eyes) and i dont believe I washed their teeth either 

But its either fix those boyz or paint some fun exciting stuff, at this point I'd rather have more decent looking things than 1 or 2 great looking things
After I get all my Ork to table top standard the plan is to go back and fix them

Anyways here some Nobz










My first Trukk










BattleWagon with Deff-Rolla(Its hard to tell because of Khorne Color buts its supposed to be a beserker, Im going to change it to Crimson Fist though)










My First HQ- Big Mek w/ KFF, Burna, Squig(the grot is carrying the burna fuel)


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Good looking army. I have never painted anything above table top standard so these guys look great. Firing effects top notch. Keep at it.


----------



## AngryCanadian (Feb 1, 2010)

finally got some more "decent" pics

Stormboyz









My favorite Stormboyz
-Nob with 2 Rokkitz, 2 Kopta Packs, 1 Ork carried by 2 grotz, 1 Ork holding onto the rokkit as a grot flys, 1 sitting on the rokkit, and 2 grotz fly the last 1









A looted Wagon









Big Gunnz









Mega Nobz
(made from SM terminators and nobz)









Killa Kanz
(they are GW paint pots)









Ard Boyz 
(Made from fantasy Black Orcs, the Nob is Borgut Facebeater)









Boyz 
(I painted all these in a month)









AoBR Warbosss
(definatly needs more work done)









Old Zogwort
(wierdboy model with fantasy Orc head)
(IMO he has the best paint job in my army)









Ghazghkull
(I added some more armour, changed the over-sized iron-gob using the Black orc shields)









Snikrot and Kommando's












Thanks for looking, Thats all the pics I got for now

i do still have more painted - a few BattleWagons and trukks, Burna's, Another Big Mek with Kustom Force Field

and a whole lot more to paint 
-Im working on some Loota's, a Looted Wagon (another Falcon), and 2 Shock Attack Gun Big Meks


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

I think my favorite is the copter storm boyz and the tank... Great Paint job.


----------

